# Does Unitronic Stage 1+ removes 130mph speed limit?



## robertmx (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't see anything on their site besides hp and tq.
2009 2.5 Jetta


Robert


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

My guess is yes. I'm running their stage 2 software and I can tell you that it definitely rocks! It pushes the red line to 6500 from 5800 or 6100 depending on engine, so since they've changed that and it is a performance oriented software that it would definitely remove that speed limiter.


----------



## Golf5spd (Jul 29, 2010)

so does anyone know if the 2010 is 'flashable'. 

Does it have 'memory' like an APR, or do you have to take it back to the Uni dealer after the VW dealer writes over it?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

It does remove the speed limiter but either way you'll need a long long bit of road to get it up that fast. I've done it once and I felt bad for my car afterwards. The poor engine was screaming for a while. Also it's not too safe. But thats your choice, just don't take anyone else out with you.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Where do you drive that you could go that fast?


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah I don't know of any tracks besides a manufacturer testing track that would have a long enough straight to get up that high...


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

Rt.80


----------



## grapeapeoftokyo (Aug 8, 2008)

*autobahn*

Autobahn. I hit 130 several times for extended periods and honestly the car cruised there no problem.


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

I've done it on the autobahn too, but never experienced a speed limiter, and I have no tune! I honestly think either the speed limiter was only on certain models and years, OR it's all a bunch of BS--what would the point be in putting a limiter above or even at 130mph anyways?:screwy:


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Correct me if I am wrong but is the limiter is set to 130 in North America because the speed rating of the stock Conti Pro Contact tires is "H" or 130 mph?


----------



## techmonkey (Sep 27, 2007)

Golf5spd said:


> so does anyone know if the 2010 is 'flashable'.
> 
> Does it have 'memory' like an APR, or do you have to take it back to the Uni dealer after the VW dealer writes over it?


 I'd like to know the answer to this one as well.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

honestly, why do you care about removing the 130 mph? 

its not like you are going to be there... or even if you are there, i would think that going 130 is fast enough... 


but i am fairly sure that it does remove it. 
as for flashing or memory, i think that you should call em and ask


----------



## splatmatic (Sep 23, 2008)

vw93to85 said:


> Rt.80


 totally agree ^^


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

thygreyt said:


> honestly, why do you care about removing the 130 mph?
> 
> its not like you are going to be there... or even if you are there, i would think that going 130 is fast enough...
> 
> ...


 Are you planning on getting chipped soon? Looking forward to your review since you have a great n/a build and are pretty enthusiastic about Unitronic. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Cabrio60 said:


> Are you planning on getting chipped soon? Looking forward to your review since you have a great n/a build and are pretty enthusiastic about Unitronic. :thumbup:


 lol.. i like unitronic based on what i have re-searched. and they seem to be the best. 

btw, i dropped the NA buils. it turned out to be pointless. so i am going turbo.


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

...that's just it. My Jetta's a US model. I don't think they'd limit it based on the stock tires, anybody can buy better tires. 

TANGENT: I ended up with Dunlop Sport Maxx TTs, Made in Germany, and not available in the US, they sell Sport Maxxs, but not the TT, weird huh?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*130?*

I hit 125 once and the drag from the air wouldn't let me go any more .. not that i wanted to go any faster that **** is scary.. but i must say she was solid as a rock at that speed :thumbup: 

uni stage 1+ with intake n exhaust..


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i talked to unitronic yesterday... they said that it should remove it. but it varies on each ecu. 

and if it aint removeed, just raise it with uni settings.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*.*

Mine deff removed.. it was just a humid windy day.. doesn't matter anyway, i like low n slow


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

The speed limiter should be removed with the Uni flash. 




bunnyhopin said:


> I hit 125 once and the drag from the air wouldn't let me go any more .. not that i wanted to go any faster that **** is scary.. but i must say she was solid as a rock at that speed :thumbup:
> 
> uni stage 1+ with intake n exhaust..


 Air drag is not going to stop you from going any faster at 125mph. Come on now :laugh:


----------

